# Blood Parrot Cichlid Question?



## Molly Man (Dec 7, 2010)

Hello everyone:
I have a Parrot Cichlid female. I know they are hybrids therefore sterile, however I have read that it's actually the males that are sterile. Mine has laid eggs which I know is normal. I have also read that they could possibly mate and breed with non hybrid Cychlids such as Convicts or Midas'. Is this factual?
Thanks,
Steve

:fish5:


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Red devils, Midas and flowerhorns are well known to breed with parrots.

Not all male parrots are sterile, only about 5-10% are fertile and atleast 90% of the females ARE fertile. The featherhorn is a flowerhorn/parrot cross.

To answer Yes. However convicts wont and neither will severums, Its a touchy subject in the hobby so not alot of experimenting has been done with the parrot yet.


----------



## Midnighttide (Jan 28, 2011)

Hello I have 5 parrots I've had them about 6 years now alone mine won't breed but I did have a female breed with a red devil and produce spawn don't know what they would have been as I left them in the tank and none of about 200 made it to adulthood , parrots readily spawn with flowerhorns I've since lost my red devil but my females still lay eggs alot they just never hatch my 2 males r probally sterile


----------



## tehsumo (Jan 30, 2011)

My parents had two, and one laid eggs and got very aggressive with nesting habits. One day to our surprise the eggs hatched. We moved the two blood parrots to another tank since they were getting two aggressive to keep in a community and they laid eggs and hatched many babies. We gave all the offspring to a fish store but the two original blood parrots continued to breed and have offspring. It was a pretty crazy deal since we had read online that the chances of them reproducing was non existent.


----------

